# "All the Best" to Sambonee and family.



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

"All the Best" for your upcoming relocation to Spain.

This thread is my attempt at a "virtual get together" for you and hope that you remain active in the GC forum once you are settled into your new home.


Take Good Care!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I'll ditto that re: @sambonee

We've always gotten along and I appreciate his contributions here which have remained positive. All the best to you & yours Sean.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Where in Spain? Once the world gets back to "normal" I will be planning a trip to Barcelona and surrounding area.

Good luck and enjoy. From what I have seen in pictures from friends, it's a beautiful place.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

All the best for the move !!!

No reason for him not to participate here from Spain though...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Frenchy99 said:


> No reason for him not to participate here from Spain though...


Yes, absolutely....and I certainly hope he does!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Whoa! I missed something here... who's going where?❓⁉


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Not sure if I did meet you in the Riff Wrath jam that I attended. Good luck on your move to Spain. And hope you continue to contribute here.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

greco said:


> "All the Best" for your upcoming relocation to Spain. This thread is my attempt at a "virtual get together" for you and to thank you for all your participation in and contributions to the GC forum since 2007. Take Good Care! Cheers Dave


Wait... does @sambonee get thrown off the forum if he doesn't live in Canada?!

I've heard that they have the internet in Spain now. Surely he can continue participating here from there, and most of us will be none the wiser unless he begins rubbing it in about the wonderful climate and lifestyle in Spain.

I wish him the best for his journey too, but don't think there's any need to say goodbye.

All the best Sean. At least some of us are jealous.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

boyscout said:


> I wish him the best for his journey too, but don't think there's any need to say goodbye.


I'll change this in my original post just to clarify as it is not clear and is being misinterpreted.




boyscout said:


> ....unless he begins rubbing it in about the wonderful climate and lifestyle in Spain.


Too much of that would be reason enough to temporarily throw him off the forum!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

OMG !!! 

I just verified and @sambonee has already registered on GuitarsSpain !!! 

He`s gonna abandon us !!!


----------



## Pierrafeux (Jul 12, 2012)

Sean, je te souhaite à toi et les tiens de beaux moments en Espagne et surtout que ta contribution su ce forum va se poursuivre mon ami........Enjoy my friend.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Frenchy99 said:


> I just verified and @sambonee has already registered on GuitarsSpain !!!


Good One!!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Good luck where ever life leads you @sambonee


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Best of luck and good planning @sambonee

Good thread idea and intent @greco

I would love to visit Spain and Morocco. So much history and culture!


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Great news for Sean! Can't wait to hear his impressions. Milena and I are also planning to move there, fo rat least good part of the year. I have me eyes on Andalusia, and Milena is more for Barcelona area.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Have a great life in Spain. May you remain heathy through the years to come


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

And
All the best, keep us updated. I've always wanted to see Spain!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Enjoy Spain, it's a beautiful country! I was there 3 years ago for a friend's wedding and took the opportunity to make it a longer road trip. We stayed in Madrid, Ronda, Granada, Valencia, Girona, Costa Brava and Barcelona. We had a great time.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

@sambonee I know you will remain in touch.
The internet has shrunk the impact of physical distance.
Still, you will be missed. I wish for you and your family that your hopes will come to life there. 

On a lighter note- Not sure Spain is yet ready for GAS as you will represent


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

All the best Sambonee! Stay safe, healthy and happy!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Should we start calling him El Sambonee ???


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Frenchy99 said:


> Should we start calling him El Sambonee ???











Ole.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

He may just put that into song. lol

Safe journey my friend.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Best wishes to a good member of GC!


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> View attachment 332457
> 
> Ole.


no disrespect to "El Kabong" I hope ...

best of luck and hope it all turns out extremely well.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Best of luck on the move and the future.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Where in Spain? Once the world gets back to "normal" I will be planning a trip to Barcelona and surrounding area.
> 
> Good luck and enjoy. From what I have seen in pictures from friends, it's a beautiful place.


the South. It's a wonderful place. worth the trip. 

Thanks @greco for this gesture. I'll be around for sure. crazy busy days ahead.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

bigboki said:


> Great news for Sean! Can't wait to hear his impressions. Milena and I are also planning to move there, fo rat least good part of the year. I have me eyes on Andalusia, and Milena is more for Barcelona area.


pm me and we'll chat. there's alot of opportunity over there.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

oldjoat said:


> no disrespect to "El Kabong" I hope ...
> 
> best of luck and hope it all turns out extremely well.


Well if El Kabong takes it that way, you may be getting clobbered over the head some time soon.









Here's to a smooth trip & transition, and that it all goes well after that.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Bon voyage @sambonee 

Thanks for the good timez.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Party on, dude. C ya on the moon!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Really nice guy, and all the best with the move!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

All the best Sean. We'll need pics when you get settled.


----------

